# [Debian3.0] GDM2 - GNOME2 - problem beim starten des windomanagers



## Alexander Schuc (5. Oktober 2002)

Nabend,

ich hab ein nettes kleines Problem mit meinem Linux,
und zwar dieses:

Ich verwende GDM2, GNOME2, und MetaCity. (bzw. will..)
Wenn ich mich als root einlogge funzt alles,
doch versuche ich mit meinem normalen Account auf die normale Art einzuloggen, ladet Gnome bis zum 2ten Symbol (WindowManager), danach wird der Bildschirm für eine Sekunde schwarz, und ich komme wieder zurück zum Login-Screen.

Wenn ich jedoch von meinem root-account aus Xnest starte und mich von dort aus einlogge, startet Gnome .. mit Enlightnenment .. und funktioniert..

Dies ist mein Problem,... =(

ich hoffe es findet sich jemand der mir helfen kann,..

mfg,
crazy-weasel


----------



## Alexander Schuc (5. Oktober 2002)

ich nochmal..

hier ein auszug aus der /var/log/user.log



> Oct  5 23:24:21 linhome gconfd (crazyweasel-2582): starting (version 1.2.1), pid 2582 user 'crazyweasel'
> Oct  5 23:24:21 linhome gconfd (crazyweasel-2582): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only config source at position 0
> Oct  5 23:24:21 linhome gconfd (crazyweasel-2582): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/crazyweasel/.gconf" to a writable config source at position 1
> Oct  5 23:24:21 linhome gconfd (crazyweasel-2582): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only config source at position 2
> ...


----------

